# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  توی انتخاب رشته دانشگاهی به شدت از الان درگیرم رشته ریاضی

## alirezakhaki

سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم پارسال ریاضی منطقه 2 15 هزار شدم تصمیم گرفتم بمونم و بخونم ... . حال با توجه به نداشتن هیچ گونه اشنایی این ادرگیر انتخاب رشتم شدم نمیدونم چه رشته ای مناسب هس برام که اینده کاریم تضمین بشه میدونم از الان خیلی زوده برا انتخاب رشته فقط برا دلگرمی پرسیدم تو درسا از دیفرانسیل و شیمی پیش 2 از ته دل بیزارم چشممو تو چشمشون نمیندازم ... ولی از گسسته مخصوصا هندسه پایه خیلی خوشم میاد و تا حدودی فیزیک ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Maximus

با توجه به چیزی که شما گفتید رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر بهترین گزینه برا شماست 
چون مباحثی مث گراف ، درخت  و غیره در درسهایی مث گسسته و ساختمان داده میخونید 
بعد رشته کامپیوتر ریاضی زیاد نداره متظورم دروس تخصصیش ریاضی وار نیس 
و بازارکارش نسبت به سایر رشته ها بهتره

----------


## pouria98

> سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم پارسال ریاضی منطقه 2 15 هزار شدم تصمیم گرفتم بمونم و بخونم ... . حال با توجه به نداشتن هیچ گونه اشنایی این ادرگیر انتخاب رشتم شدم نمیدونم چه رشته ای مناسب هس برام که اینده کاریم تضمین بشه میدونم از الان خیلی زوده برا انتخاب رشته فقط برا دلگرمی پرسیدم تو درسا از دیفرانسیل و شیمی پیش 2 از ته دل بیزارم چشممو تو چشمشون نمیندازم ... ولی از گسسته مخصوصا هندسه پایه خیلی خوشم میاد و تا حدودی فیزیک ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


دوست عزيز معدل سال سومتون + درصد هاى كنكورتون رو ميشه بگيد؟

----------


## alirezakhaki

معدل 15.60  : ریاضی 12 فیزیک9 شیمی3 عربی 15 زبان25 دینی69ادبیات16
============
درباره عمران و مکانیک چی و همینطور صنایع خیلیا میگن صنایع دروسش هم اسونه هم بازار کارش عالیه . اگه کامپیوتر خوبه که پارسال سراسری شبانه راحت قبول بودم رو هوا ینی اشتباه کردم ؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> معدل 15.60  : ریاضی 12 فیزیک9 شیمی3 عربی 15 زبان25 دینی69ادبیات16
> ============
> درباره عمران و مکانیک چی و همینطور صنایع خیلیا میگن صنایع دروسش هم اسونه هم بازار کارش عالیه . اگه کامپیوتر خوبه که پارسال سراسری شبانه راحت قبول بودم رو هوا ینی اشتباه کردم ؟


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

ببینین رشته های عمران و مکانیک خیلی دیفرانسیل دارن .... پس اینا رو خط بزنین

به نظرم معماری یا صنایع می تونن رشته های خوبی باشن

----------


## Maximus

حالا نمیدونم اشتباه کردی یا نه 
با این مشخصاتی که میگی رشته کامپیوتر برات بهتره 
شیمی ندارن ؛ ریاضیاتش در حد ریاضی یک و دو و مهندسی و غیره هست 
درسایی مث گسسته و ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم که از درس های مهم کامپیوتر هست 
با مباحث مث گراف و درخت و یک سری مباحث الگوریتمی در ارتباط هست 
دروسش ریاضی وار نیس مثلا از انتگرال و معادلات استفاده کنی ؛ درساش اینجوری نیستن 
اما دروسش تحلیلی هستن

----------


## alirezakhaki

> با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر
> 
> ببینین رشته های عمران و مکانیک خیلی دیفرانسیل دارن .... پس اینا رو خط بزنین
> 
> به نظرم معماری یا صنایع می تونن رشته های خوبی باشن


صنایع بازار کارش هم خیلی خوبه هم درساش راحت تره ؟ درباره معماری بی زحمت یه توضیح میدید ؟ قبول شدن توش توی سراسری واقعا یه مشکل بزرگه و اینکه کلا دخدران اشباح کردنش ... البته من طراحیم تعریف از خود نباشه خیلی خوبه نظرتون در باره مهندسی های کامپیوتر چیه مثل ای تی ؟

----------


## pouria98

> معدل 15.60  : ریاضی 12 فیزیک9 شیمی3 عربی 15 زبان25 دینی69ادبیات16
> ============
> درباره عمران و مکانیک چی و همینطور صنایع خیلیا میگن صنایع دروسش هم اسونه هم بازار کارش عالیه . اگه کامپیوتر خوبه که پارسال سراسری شبانه راحت قبول بودم رو هوا ینی اشتباه کردم ؟


دوست گلم قبل از ب بسم الله بايد برى سراغ ترميم يا ديپ جديد!!! 
حالا نميدونم امسال به كدومش ميرسى اما به هرحال بايد يه فكرى براش بكنى!

داداش من شما هر رشته اى هم كه بخواى برى بايد حراقل هر درس اختصاصى رو ٣٠ و هر درس عمومى رو حراقل ٥٠ بزنى !
اينو در نظر داشته باش كه هرچى بيشتر بزنى دانشگاه بهترى ميرى

----------


## پویا دقتی

> صنایع بازار کارش هم خیلی خوبه هم درساش راحت تره ؟ درباره معماری بی زحمت یه توضیح میدید ؟ قبول شدن توش توی سراسری واقعا یه مشکل بزرگه و اینکه کلا دخدران اشباح کردنش ... البته من طراحیم تعریف از خود نباشه خیلی خوبه نظرتون در باره مهندسی های کامپیوتر چیه مثل ای تی ؟



صنایع بازار کارش خوبه ..... به جز درس های ریاضی و آمار و چند تا درس دیگه بقیه درساش مدیریتی هستن

معماری یعنی رسم و ماکت و هندسه و کمی محاسبات ...... رشته خیلی خوب و مناسبیه .... قبولیش در سراسری شاید کمی سخت باشه ( کمی )

آی تی هم برای شما مناسبه ..... به جز درس های ریاضی بقیه درس هاش مثل درس گسسته هستن

ولی تا اونجا که من اطلاع دارم رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر درس نسبتا سخت ریاضی مهندسی رو داره که همش دیفرانسیله ( حتی عمران هم این واحد رو نداره )

به نظرم اگه می تونین تا حدی دیفرانسیل رو تحمل کنین ( صنایع ... آی تی ) رشته های خوبی هستن ولی اگه واقعا از دیفرانسیل بیزار هستین معماری برین که خیالتون از ریاضی این مدلی 

راحت باشه

----------


## alirezakhaki

دیپ مجدد به هیچ عنوان نمیگیرم اگه ترمیم اجرایی شه و کاری کنن نمره بهترو لحاظ کنن حتما شرکت میکنم چون من دو تا درس اصلی برا ریاضی رو که فیزیک و جبر باشه رو کم شدم همین دو رو 18 برسونم معدلم نزدیک 17.5 میشه ...  . هدف گذاری در اختصاصی برای ریاضی و فیزیک بله بالای 30 هس امسال در کنکور ولی شیمی اصلا به هیچ عنوان نمیشه چیزی پیش بینی کرد 10 درصدم زدن هم با این طرح سوالا هنر میخاد ... برا عمومی هم یقینن بالای 50 باید بزنم همه رو بدون استثنا

----------


## alirezakhaki

> صنایع بازار کارش خوبه ..... به جز درس های ریاضی و آمار و چند تا درس دیگه بقیه درساش مدیریتی هستن
> 
> معماری یعنی رسم و ماکت و هندسه و کمی محاسبات ...... رشته خیلی خوب و مناسبیه .... قبولیش در سراسری شاید کمی سخت باشه ( کمی )
> 
> آی تی هم برای شما مناسبه ..... به جز درس های ریاضی بقیه درس هاش مثل درس گسسته هستن
> 
> ولی تا اونجا که من اطلاع دارم رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر درس نسبتا سخت ریاضی مهندسی رو داره که همش دیفرانسیله ( حتی عمران هم این واحد رو نداره )
> 
> به نظرم اگه می تونین تا حدی دیفرانسیل رو تحمل کنین ( صنایع ... آی تی ) رشته های خوبی هستن ولی اگه واقعا از دیفرانسیل بیزار هستین معماری برین که خیالتون از ریاضی این مدلی 
> ...


معماری باید رتبه زیر 3000 هزار بیارم حداقل برا نوشیروانی بابل واقعا کارم سخته ایشالا بیارم دعا کنین 
بازار کار صنایع و ای تی و معماری با توجه به هیچ پشتوانه ای برا کار گرفتن ندارم خوب هس که رو همینا انشالا مانور بدم ؟ 
از دیفرانسیل فقط از دنباله اونم تا حدودی خوشم میاد از حد به بعد از ته دلم بیزارم و متنفرم فقط با هوپیتالش حال میکنم که هر سال یه سوال حداقل تو کنکور میاد قابل حله ولی وقت گیر ... خخخ
کلا با همین سه رشته میتونم به کار و اینده امیدوار باشم ؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## pouria98

> دیپ مجدد به هیچ عنوان نمیگیرم اگه ترمیم اجرایی شه و کاری کنن نمره بهترو لحاظ کنن حتما شرکت میکنم چون من دو تا درس اصلی برا ریاضی رو که فیزیک و جبر باشه رو کم شدم همین دو رو 18 برسونم معدلم نزدیک 17.5 میشه ...  . هدف گذاری در اختصاصی برای ریاضی و فیزیک بله بالای 30 هس امسال در کنکور ولی شیمی اصلا به هیچ عنوان نمیشه چیزی پیش بینی کرد 10 درصدم زدن هم با این طرح سوالا هنر میخاد ... برا عمومی هم یقینن بالای 50 باید بزنم همه رو بدون استثنا


دوست من شما شيمى رو فقط براى همين يه سال ميخواى .... والسلام
يه يسال سختى بده به خودت برا شيمى ، ديگه حتى اسمشم اگه خواستى نيار!

----------


## pouria98

> معماری باید رتبه زیر 3000 هزار بیارم حداقل برا نوشیروانی بابل واقعا کارم سخته ایشالا بیارم دعا کنین 
> بازار کار صنایع و ای تی و معماری با توجه به هیچ پشتوانه ای برا کار گرفتن ندارم خوب هس که رو همینا انشالا مانور بدم ؟ 
> از دیفرانسیل فقط از دنباله اونم تا حدودی خوشم میاد از حد به بعد از ته دلم بیزارم و متنفرم فقط با هوپیتالش حال میکنم که هر سال یه سوال حداقل تو کنکور میاد قابل حله ولی وقت گیر ... خخخ
> کلا با همین سه رشته میتونم به کار و اینده امیدوار باشم ؟


يعنى واقعا تا اين حد از رياضى بيزاريد؟
دوست من خيال نكن كه رشته كامپيوتر و معمارى كلابين !!
كلا با اين اوصاف شما بايد از اين كه رشته رياضى رو انتخاب كرديد يه تجديد نظرى بكنيد!!!

----------


## پویا دقتی

> معماری باید رتبه زیر 3000 هزار بیارم حداقل برا نوشیروانی بابل واقعا کارم سخته ایشالا بیارم دعا کنین 
> بازار کار صنایع و ای تی و معماری با توجه به هیچ پشتوانه ای برا کار گرفتن ندارم خوب هس که رو همینا انشالا مانور بدم ؟ 
> از دیفرانسیل فقط از دنباله اونم تا حدودی خوشم میاد از حد به بعد از ته دلم بیزارم و متنفرم فقط با هوپیتالش حال میکنم که هر سال یه سوال حداقل تو کنکور میاد قابل حله ولی وقت گیر ... خخخ
> کلا با همین سه رشته میتونم به کار و اینده امیدوار باشم ؟


ان شا الله ...... با این علاقه های شما ، فقط همین رشته ها به ذهنم میرسه

حالا فعلا فقط درس بخونین و به چیزای دیگه فکر نکنین

----------


## alirezakhaki

> يعنى واقعا تا اين حد از رياضى بيزاريد؟
> دوست من خيال نكن كه رشته كامپيوتر و معمارى كلابين !!
> كلا با اين اوصاف شما بايد از اين كه رشته رياضى رو انتخاب كرديد يه تجديد نظرى بكنيد!!!


اولا گفتم از دیفرانسیل بیزارم دوما تاپیک نزدم برای مشاوره برا تجدید نظر تو رشته ای که میخام کنکور بدم . سوما با این حساب که هر کی از یه مبحث خوشش نیاد پس 95 درصد شرکت کننده ها باید تجدید نظر کنن ههه

----------


## pouria98

> اولا گفتم از دیفرانسیل بیزارم دوما تاپیک نزدم برای مشاوره برا تجدید نظر تو رشته ای که میخام کنکور بدم . سوما با این حساب که هر کی از یه مبحث خوشش نیاد پس 95 درصد شرکت کننده ها باید تجدید نظر کنن ههه


دوست من شما رشته رياضى هستيد و ميگيد كه از رياضى بيزاريد ، اينو مد نظر داشته باش كه تو هيچ كدوم از رشته هاى مهندسى رياضى دست از سرت ور نميداره !!! اخر سر كارت ميشه لنگ رياضى ...

اون ٩٥ درصد همه به قول شما اگه از رياضى بيزارند به نفعشونه كه تجديد نظر بكنن 
به قول معروف ماهى رو هر وقت از اب بگيرى تازس ( البته نه هرموقع ها!!!)

----------


## Mohands mm

> دوست من شما رشته رياضى هستيد و ميگيد كه از رياضى بيزاريد ، اينو مد نظر داشته باش كه تو هيچ كدوم از رشته هاى مهندسى رياضى دست از سرت ور نميداره !!! اخر سر كارت ميشه لنگ رياضى ...
> 
> اون ٩٥ درصد همه به قول شما اگه از رياضى بيزارند به نفعشونه كه تجديد نظر بكنن 
> به قول معروف ماهى رو هر وقت از اب بگيرى تازس ( البته نه هرموقع ها!!!)


منم موافق هستم با ایشون ، ریاضی حوصله میخاد ، بعدش 95درصد کجا بود ؟کسایی که میان ریاضی اکثرا ریاضیشون حتی اگه خوب نباشه اما بهتر از بقیه درساشونه...به هر حال با این طرز تفکر مجبورین با ریاضی دوست باشین....

----------


## alirezakhaki

اقا فقط دیفرانسیل مشکل دارم وگرنه عاشق گسسته هستم از تحلیلی هم خوشم میاد حال میکنم جبر و هندسه پایه هم خیلی خیلی خوشم میاد فقط و فقط و فقط دیفرانسیل هس

----------


## khaan

برق رشته بهتری هست از نظر آینده کاری.

----------


## pouria98

> اقا فقط دیفرانسیل مشکل دارم وگرنه عاشق گسسته هستم از تحلیلی هم خوشم میاد حال میکنم جبر و هندسه پایه هم خیلی خیلی خوشم میاد فقط و فقط و فقط دیفرانسیل هس


دوست من خوشم مياد كه نشد حرف !!!
شما كلا رياضى رو ١٣ درصد بيشتر نزنيد ، يعنى بعيد ميدونم شما اصلا سراغ هندسه و گسسته هم رفته  باشى ...

همينجورى نگو خوشم مياد ، اول ٤ تا تست بزن بعد تصميم بگير




> برق رشته بهتری هست از نظر آینده کاری.


ايشون تو همين صفحه و صفحه قبل فرمودن كه اصلا به ديفرانسيل علاقه ندارند !!!

درظمن مطمعن هستيد كه برق بازار كار خوبى داره!؟ :Yahoo (39): 
اونم الان ...!!!

----------


## alirezakhaki

> دوست من خوشم مياد كه نشد حرف !!!
> شما كلا رياضى رو ١٣ درصد بيشتر نزنيد ، يعنى بعيد ميدونم شما اصلا سراغ هندسه و گسسته هم رفته  باشى ...
> 
> همينجورى نگو خوشم مياد ، اول ٤ تا تست بزن بعد تصميم بگير
> 
> 
> ايشون تو همين صفحه و صفحه قبل فرمودن كه اصلا به ديفرانسيل علاقه ندارند !!!
> 
> درظمن مطمعن هستيد كه برق بازار كار خوبى داره!؟
> اونم الان ...!!!


پسر خوب چیزی که نمیدونی برا خودت ردیف نکن باشه ؟ پارسال از 8 تا سوال هندسه پایه 5 تا شو جواب دادم که کار هر کسی نبود تو گسسته هم احتمالات رو جواب دادم و جبر هم 5 تا سوالشو زدم در مجموع 13 تا درست داشتم منتها این دیفرانسیل لعنتی و ریاضی پایه اینقد غلط زدم خر منو گرفت نمره منفی پس چیزی که نمیدونی برا خودت نباف اکی ؟ 4 سنجش پارسال ریاضی هاشو هم هرو بالا 25 زدم فیزیک همشو بالا 35 زده بودم همون 4 تا جامع سر کنکور به خاطر یه سری دلایل اصلا تمرکز نداشتم و میدونستم که خراب کردم پس به جای اینکه دماغو بالا بگیری باد و برود کنی بگی 4 تا تست بزن اول ، بشین فکر کن بعد تایپ کن

----------


## alirezakhaki

سلام به همگی لطفا میشه درباره رشته شهرسازی هم یه توضیح بدید ؟ اصلا میشه امید داشت تو این رشته ؟
صنایع ایده ال ترین رشته برا من هس اگه بیارم دانشگاه خوب که برم ؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم پارسال ریاضی منطقه 2 15 هزار شدم تصمیم گرفتم بمونم و بخونم ... . حال با توجه به نداشتن هیچ گونه اشنایی این ادرگیر انتخاب رشتم شدم نمیدونم چه رشته ای مناسب هس برام که اینده کاریم تضمین بشه میدونم از الان خیلی زوده برا انتخاب رشته فقط برا دلگرمی پرسیدم تو درسا از دیفرانسیل و شیمی پیش 2 از ته دل بیزارم چشممو تو چشمشون نمیندازم ... ولی از گسسته مخصوصا هندسه پایه خیلی خوشم میاد و تا حدودی فیزیک ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


یک سوالی...شما منطقه 2 هستید...یه عکس از کارنامتون بگیرید دقیقا و بزارید این جا..همون قسمت پایین کارنامتون کفایت میکنه..کراپ کنید بزارید یک پیشنهاد شگفت انگیز براتون دارم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## alirezakhaki

برا چی باید بزارم ؟!
پیشنهاد ؟ پیشنهاد چی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> برا چی باید بزارم ؟!
> پیشنهاد ؟ پیشنهاد چی


نگفتم که شماره ی پروندتو و....رو بزار که...گفتم اون قسمت پایین کارنامتو بزار که بهت بگم چیکار کنی!

----------


## alirezakhaki

هیچی اخه در دسترس نیس الان 
هیچ توضیحی هم ندادی یا بهتره بگم هیچی نگفتی درباره پیشنهاد !

----------


## Dj.ALI

> هیچی اخه در دسترس نیس الان 
> هیچ توضیحی هم ندادی یا بهتره بگم هیچی نگفتی درباره پیشنهاد !


باید کارنامت باشه اینجوری نمیشه..یک لحظه شماره شناسنامتو بزن تو سایت سنجش نگاه کن اون قسمت پایین رو جدا کن اپلود کن بهت بگم چیکار کنی؟

----------

